# Help with Google Password Manager and or Google "Smart Lock"



## ptfitzy (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi folks, I use "Google Chrome". I'm a bit confused about how to better secure my Passwords. I have strong Passwords which are listed on my Passwords section. I do this so I don't have to always Login.
However, I have been told how they can be hacked from the Passwords section.
I was initially told that the Passwords are encrypted. I later found out they are not. I also keep seeing the term "Smart Lock". I also have seen on sites an example of Smart Lock listed in the Password section but it's not on my Password section. Is there really a "Smart Lock" and does it hide your Passwords?

I recently saw that Google has a "Password Manager". I tried to set it up, but at the end of the instructions I am to click on "Launch". I should be taken to a blank page of Google and there should be a red flag above right corner if I remember right. 
I know there are better Password Managers than Google Chrome. One is "Last Pass". In talking to some people they have pulled their hair out or hacked. One friend's computer crashed and he problems getting his Passwords back or creating new Passwords.

I would be eternally grateful if someone could help me. If I use Google Password Manager, I can write down my Passwords even the ones I have 
google gives me generated Passwords.
Thank you for your time.
ptfitzy 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A10-7800 Radeon R7, 12 Compute Cores 4C+8G, AMD64 Family 21 Model 48 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 11211 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon(TM) R7 Graphics, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 1831 GB (1668 GB Free); E: 931 GB (663 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO, 0x36A017AA
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

If one has any password to be remembered, then why worry about any security?
This defeats the purpose of passwords!


----------



## ptfitzy (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I don't understand your answer. Maybe you are saying if I know the Passwords, to just type them in? My Passwords are long and difficult. I have to look them up to and then type them in my sites. Since I have several sites I visit, it is time-consuming. I just wanted to get my questions answered in my post and get help setting up Google Password Manager if needed.
Is there anyone else who would be willing to help me with my questions?
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Your reply is partially correct.
Yes, one should always just type in the passwords.
One should define their passwords to be one that they can remember and able to type them in.

I am NOT a believer on using any third party to keep my passwords.
I use a plain text file on a thumb drive which I keep in my pocket, it can be read on any OS, as they all have a plain text editor.


----------



## ptfitzy (Dec 29, 2008)

Dave A, Thanks for your reply. I have heard of storing your Passwords on a Thumb Drive. However, how is that done? Do I plug in the Thumb Drive and then write down the website and Password to it? Are the Passwords visible on the Thumb Drive or do they go in as "Dots" as if you were typing it on the website?
Any place I can go to have it explained on setting up a Thumb Drive?
Thanks a lot,
Phil


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes, enter the account/ URL and then the password, in a plain text file.
Yes, any one that get hold of your thumb drive can see the passwords, but if you keep it with you no problem.

Do you know what a thumb drive is?
The are also know as flash drive, memory drive, pen drive, gig stick, flash stick, jump drive, disk key, disk on key flash-drive, memory stick and etc.


----------



## ptfitzy (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes. I do know thumb drives. However, When you say to enter the account of the /URL, you mean the website I want to enter the password for? Also, when you say "Plain Text, is that a particular way to do it?
Would an example be to copy and paste it and enter the password? If after doing the URL's, remove it?

Example: https://www.amazon.com/ abcd1234. Is this how I do it?
Then when I plug my Password back in, will it fill the password in automatically.
Thanks, Phil


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Just use the text editor of the machine that you are at and open the text file using that text editor!

URL is the address of the website, yes
But you also need to know the user name of the account if there is one.

NO there is not any auto fill'
The text file should have the following
Account name, Password, Web address


You will have to view the file and then type in the required information to login to that site.


----------



## ptfitzy (Dec 29, 2008)

So in theory, I have all my Passwords on the USB Drive. What is the difference in writing this on paper and securing at home vs. a USB Drive? I don't need this for my cell phone just my Desktop.
Also, I was told, "Password Managers" such as "Last Pass" is not that secure. And if your computer crashes, you can't get back your Passwords. What do you think of them? They sure are hyped up by Computer savvy people. What exactly is Google "Smart Lock"? I could never find it on my computer.
I sure appreciate your help and time.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I can carry it with me and lot leave a the paper be hind.

It has been know that these programs have hiked up at time or two and passwords lost.

I have not heard about Smart Lock till this thread and I do not trust the cloud for ANY saving of may data.


----------



## ptfitzy (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I sure appreciate all your help. Thanks so much.
Phil


----------

